
Tucows Cuts the Crap (removes ads from their download site) - manyhats
http://www.tucows.com/tucows-cuts-the-crap/
======
intendedeffect
"With Tucows’ success in wholesale and retail domain names (OpenSRS and Hover,
respectively) and more recently with mobile phone service (Ting) and fiber
Internet (Ting Internet), tucows.com/downloads has become less relevant when
looking at the balance sheet."

I had no idea that:

\- Hover is Tucows

\- Ting is Tucows

\- Ting sells fiber service

\- OpenSRS exists

So, nice work PR team? It's been a _long_ time, but Tucows really did used to
be the go-to non-scammy software download site. So, to whatever extent that's
still a thing people need to use, this is good news!

------
dmarlow
I had no idea that site was still around. Kudos for surviving. That name
though...

------
0xADADA
people still use that site?

